# Help me choose new avatar



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I can't decide which is better 
Images deleted by Denton.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Both of those look sorta suspicious. Is there any other choices?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Both of those look sorta suspicious. Is there any other choices?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

LOL, hey were twins!!!


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Doc Holliday said:


> LOL, hey were twins!!!


We should make a pointless youtube video about it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yikes..hope i dont have any nightmares again,.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

ok, now im a little different


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

William Ashley is the YouTube channel if anybody GAF


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'll license the one you pick for $50,000 USD otherwise I am going to request you pick something that isn't me. Sorry.


Anyone else who wants to use my graphic content is welcome to pay $50,000 for each still frame.

Otherwise kindly remove them without delay.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

SGG said:


> William Ashley is the YouTube channel if anybody GAF


 I actually have multiple youtube accounts.

Same deal for anyone $50,000 for a stillframe from one of my videos to use as an avatar. Otherwise, don't use it.

Shots that are not of me are not applicable to that offer.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey we're twins! Does that mean that i get half of the $50k?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

LOL, pictures published on the web are open to anyone unless copywrited. Learn the law before you try to act like an attorney..

I didnt like the face anyway. but I reserve the write to use it any time I want in the future...


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

SGG said:


> Hey we're twins! Does that mean that i get half of the $50k?


Sounds good.

You can have the taxed half.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> LOL, pictures published on the web are open to anyone unless copywrited. Learn the law before you try to act like an attorney..
> 
> I didnt like the face anyway. but I reserve the write to use it any time I want in the future...


Until you pay me 50,000 USD you don't.

Yes and as the owner of the works they were drawn from they are copyrighted.

Yes learn the law before you go spouting off thinking you know something. You just can't take a picture from a privately owned and copyrighted video and say you own the rights to that photo.

The photos are not public domain.

You did not create the works, you did not get permission to use them as a derivative, you have no right to use them. I offered to license their use to you. If you don't like what I am charging don't use them.

You have no right whatsoever to use the photos. Use or dissemination of them without my permission will be treated as infringement on my ownership rights.

Why the heck would you think they wern't under copyright, like almost nothing is not under copyright by default these days.

Stop the nonsense remove the photos and unless you are paying me, never post them online again.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

If i cared enough I'd contact the Crown. But i don't.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Do the admins a favour if not for me or the law, do it for them. Remove it.

If its not gone by the time I come back from lunch I will be considering escalating this.


Once I have more specific information from the gov side of things, I'll have a better idea of what their position is.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Will2 said:


> Once I have more specific information from the gov side of things, I'll have a better idea of what their position is.


But i thought.....



Will2 said:


> learn the law before you go spouting off thinking you know something.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

If it's "sensitive government data" like you said in your latest PM, maybe the Crown of Canada will have something to say about you yourself posting it online


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Admins can do whatever. I cannot delete so...


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

SGG said:


> But i thought.....


Don't be mistaken, I am well aware of the infringements of my rights, I am just not sure if the government has any instructions as it also pertains to them. Not just me. Rights can be assigned to more than one person.

However, I must inform you failure to remove the file will result in me invoicing you for a day rate use at 1000 USD/day per image if you do not purchase a license. As well any picture sourced from my videos will or any images I have posted myself that are posted by you to anywhere on the internet that is public will result in invoicing at the 1000USD/day per image rate. Posting will assume agreement to my licensing fees at the day rate, in absence of a licensing agreement particular to the extent period of rights usage.

I spoke with them before I used it regarding allowable distribution by myself, did you, no.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

BRB....posting images on the internet


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Will2 said:


> I'll license the one you pick for $50,000 USD otherwise I am going to request you pick something that isn't me. Sorry.
> 
> Anyone else who wants to use my graphic content is welcome to pay $50,000 for each still frame.
> 
> Otherwise kindly remove them without delay.


Why is it that you think you can make demands of people? Why is that you think you can insult someone and not get a dose back? You said things in another thread to members of this forum that would have had you crying to the admins and reporting post. You give people a hard time but can't handle it when they give it right back to you. You are a whiner, tattle tale and all around pain in the bum. Grow the hell up and try to act like the man you purport to be. I for one am tired of your antics and you acting like a victim. You are supposed to be a "prepper" and "educated" so kindly act like it or shut the hell up. You demanded someone leave a thread because they didn't agree with you. I disagree with you on this thread so LEAVE! Go away unless you have something to contribute that isn't made up bovine fecal matter.

You have ruined more threads and driven more people away than anyone else I know of. Your threats are childish, your antics are tiresome and your reasoning is flawed. You bring the majority of the problems on yourself because of your actions. Accept responsibility for your actions before pointing the finger at everyone else.

In case this was to much to comprehend, grow some balls, quit being a baby, realize that you are not always right.

Sincerely,
Auntie


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Will2 said:


> Don't be mistaken, I am well aware of the infringements of my rights, I am just not sure if the government has any instructions as it also pertains to them. Not just me. Rights can be assigned to more than one person.
> 
> However, I must inform you failure to remove the file will result in me invoicing you for a day rate use at 1000 USD/day per image if you do not purchase a license. As well any picture sourced from my videos will or any images I have posted myself that are posted by you to anywhere on the internet that is public will result in invoicing at the 1000USD/day per image rate. Posting will assume agreement to my licensing fees at the day rate, in absence of a licensing agreement particular to the extent period of rights usage.
> 
> I spoke with them before I used it regarding allowable distribution by myself, did you, no.


Sorry, but your demands don't hold water....

From Legal Experts regarding photography. (I am close to this as a semi-professional photographer who REGISTERS copyrights on all my work)

_All photographic works must be registered to enjoy true legal protection. According to the U.S. Copyright Office, a "poor man's copyright" -- the act of mailing a printed photo to yourself and using the post office date stamp as evidence of original authorship -- does not provide legal copyright protections. Consequently, photos taken and posted online by someone other than the photographer, for example, on social media sites, are technically copyrighted, but without officially having registered the photos with the USCO, it would be impossible to sue for copyright infringement_

You don't have a case.

Cheers


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Why is it that you think you can make demands of people?


Because its my property, and my identity they are using for public purposes.



> You give people a hard time


Don't extract images from my videos and post them online in unapproved usages if you don't want me to notify you not to and take measures to stop the abuses and harassment. It is not fair use. If it was fair use it would be a different issue. I am in general very much in support of responsible use of IP, I do not consider their usages responsible, and I consider them damaging usages, therefor unapproved usages.



> Grow the hell up


Learn adult law, and adult respect.



> You have ruined more threads and driven more people away than anyone else I know of.


No, actually I havn't I have had a group of people replying to every post I make specifically off topic, harassing and flaming me. Two totally different things.

You are horrible you really are. Total gang stalk, very apparent. It yet it has worked ongoing, will it work this time, I hope not, but no. You are a crook, your methods are corrupt, and I hope you get time for it. Casual observers will not recognize what is going on, but anyone who frequents the boards will know what I am talking about.

Concerned old lady, sure there. 
Anyway. Maybe others wil see through you and your lies.

You are really driving for it now arn't you.

None the less. While I do take your comments to heard, they do not meet with reality. Threads do not work in reverse.

Strength in multiple accounts, it is a mass movement classic Solomon Asch Test processes.

I know your psychology. Since I am continuing to collect evidence this will all show itself for anyone with basic intelligence.

It is criminal harassment.

http://www.simplypsychology.org/asch-conformity.html


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

SittingElf said:


> Sorry, but your demands don't hold water....
> 
> From Legal Experts regarding photography. (I am close to this as a semi-professional photographer who REGISTERS copyrights on all my work)
> 
> ...


Dude sorry you are quite wrong, learn international copyright. Also these images are unauthorized derivatives from another format. I have no doubt about the law on this.

Learn Canadian law and the Berne convention and get back to me.

These are published materials, and I am also a publisher at law in Canada. I am registered with the Library and Archives of Canada. My rights extend into the US, and are published in the US. None the less, I am more concerned with the criminal harassment than civil issues. I consider this well beyond a civil matter. The civil rights however are merited. None the less. You are totally mistaken.

Here is one resource you can start with, it may be to your liking as it goes with your identities.

https://cippic.ca/FAQ/Copyright_Trolls

http://www.copyright.gov/fls/fl100.html


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

SGG said:


> "Its just a prank."


Pranks arn't pranks no more when they are illegal actions, they are illegal actions. Have some respect. Learn where the line is and don't cross it.

It is disgusting what you all have been doing. You all belong in jail. Casual observers won't have any idea the history of all this, but to say the least they are very sick people. Don't be fooled by them, or caught in a charm offensive, and mob sentiment creation. They are very sick people. They are in the business of ruining peoples reputations and lives for fun. Twisted twisted minds.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Will2 said:


> Because its my property, and my identity they are using for public purposes.
> 
> Don't extract images from my videos and post them online in unapproved usages if you don't want me to notify you not to and take measures to stop the abuses and harassment. It is not fair use. If it was fair use it would be a different issue. I am in general very much in support of responsible use of IP, I do not consider their usages responsible, and I consider them damaging usages, therefor unapproved usages.
> 
> ...


Strength in multiple accounts? I have one account, can you say the same thing?

Respect


> a feeling of admiring someone or something that is good, valuable, important, etc.


 Again I will say, do unto others....

Lies, what lies have I told, or is it that the truth hurts?

I believe my comments do 'meet with reality', perhaps they don't meet with your reality which seems to be different from most peoples.

You do realize that you stated I am a crook, my methods are corrupt and I am part of a gang. What you said is false so therefore you are guilty of slander. Good thing that I am not like some others. I am not going to threaten to sue you or 'hope that you get time for it'.

Criminal harassment? Wow you do think a lot of yourself don't you. Are you saying that you have suffered substantial emotional distress because of my comments? You need to toughen up a bit if an old woman typing her thoughts on the internet distress you to the point that it is substantial emotional distress.

How is your collection of evidence coming? Are you going to report me to the authorities because I love gardening, and want to learn more about being prepared for an emergency? You seem to have a lot of time on your hands if you are collecting evidence. Perhaps you should consider a hobby, or getting a dog?

Like I said before you need to grow up and quit acting like a child.

Since you are a college student who seems to be interested in psychology, are you familiar with the Victim syndrome or NVS (Narcissistic Victim Syndrome). If not you should google them, I have read some interesting articles on this subject. Just an FYI I didn't need a link to the Asch Experiment I am very familiar with it.

One last thing, if my posts are so distressing to you then why don't you block me and any others that are causing this substantial emotional distress? I am starting to think it is because you need attention and need to feel like a victim.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Will2, you seem to be a magnet for attention. Your lack of a normal sense of humor seems to be the main issue.

I'm going to discuss this with the owners. The continuous uproar and continued threats of suit is a tad fatiguing and I don't think it is for the good of the board - or you.

By the way, that you continue to come to a board where you feel you are being "stalked" would indicate you are either enjoying the attention or you are doing it so you can create an environment where you can claim to be an injured party. 

As far as the rest of you; stand down.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> ....
> As far as the rest of you; stand down.


I've said what I needed to say and will not respond to anymore attention seeking posts from Will2.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I've said what I needed to say and will not respond to anymore attention seeking posts from Will2.


Like a rash....sometimes you just gotta scratch it!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

OR just close the thread....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I couldn't sleep last night, so I got up and watched the show display out over two different threads. Nothing for me to add to it, therefore I did not, it spoke for itself.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My potential new avatar:









What do you guys think?
:mrgreen:


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> My potential new avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Point made, point taken


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

copyright info

1. * Register your copyrights to your photos*. When a photo is not registered with the U.S. Copyright Office prior to the infringement (or within three months of the first publication of the photo), a copyright owner may recover *only "actual damages"* for the infringement (pursuant to 17 U.S.C. 504 (b)), instead of statutory damages. Courts usually calculate actual damages based on your normal license fees and/*or industry standard licensing fees.* You also may recover the profits the infringer made from the infringement if they aren't too speculative. *Unfortunately, actual damages usually don't amount to much so that attorneys will not take your infringement case on a contingency basis.*

If your photo is timely registered for an infringement, you will be eligible for statutory damages of up to $150,000 for a willful infringing use. See 17 USC §504(b) and (c). Legal fees and costs also may be recovered from the infringer. See 17 USC §505. Additionally, you need to have received your registration certificate to file a complaint for a copyright infringement lawsuit in most jurisdictions. Check my article for instructions on how to register your work: How To Register The Copyrights for your Photographs

here is a good article
Five Things You Can Do to Protect Your Online Images | Photo Attorney


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

NO worries Will2 ,,,,, it's not my type ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,LMAO


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

How using Google Images can cost you $8,000 | Articles | Home

Blogger Beware: You CAN Get Sued For Using Photos You Don't Own on Your Blog | BlogHer

Being an internet marketer for many years, I'm always careful when using images online. I've pretty much seen and heard it all.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm a bit confused, if there isn't a copy write symbol attached I thought it was considered Public Domain?


----------



## screwedby (Oct 21, 2015)

I think this thread has set a record for levels of narcisism and greed.

Entertainment value is pretty darned high as well 


In case anyone is interested I have a photo of Hillary's naked, wrinklely, pimplely old butt that I made myself, that I will happily donate to anyone that might want to use it as their avatar, free of charge.
.
.
.

Wait a minute...
.
.
.
My mistake, after putting on my glasses i see it's a picture of her face. Nevermind.
.
.
.
.
Well, did a little humor help?

When I told my wife I had injected a little humor in the thread, she said, "Very!".


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

screwedby said:


> I think this thread has set a record for levels of narcisism and greed.
> 
> Entertainment value is pretty darned high as well
> 
> ...


I laughed. I don't think Will2 likes seeing this thread bumped to the top though


----------



## screwedby (Oct 21, 2015)

Group bump?


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

M118LR said:


> I'm a bit confused, if there isn't a copy write symbol attached I thought it was considered Public Domain?


Copyright protection begins from the time an original work is created. Copyright notice isn't required.

http://www.copyright.gov/circs/circ01.pdf


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

here is one for you SGG,,,,,,, Mans best friend ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> View attachment 14814
> here is one for you SGG,,,,,,, Mans best friend ,,,,,,,,,,,,


Both of them!


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> Copyright protection begins from the time an original work is created. Copyright notice isn't required.
> 
> http://www.copyright.gov/circs/circ01.pdf


Oh well, lesson learned.

Fyi, I was the one to contact an admin to help with removal of pics, after Will2 insisted they be removed. What a crybaby


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

SGG said:


> Oh well, lesson learned.
> 
> Fyi, I was the one to contact an admin to help with removal of pics, after Will2 insisted they be removed. What a crybaby


Don't lose any sleep  .


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

will2 said:


> because its my property, and my identity they are using for public purposes.
> 
> Don't extract images from my videos and post them online in unapproved usages if you don't want me to notify you not to and take measures to stop the abuses and harassment. It is not fair use. If it was fair use it would be a different issue. I am in general very much in support of responsible use of ip, i do not consider their usages responsible, and i consider them damaging usages, therefor unapproved usages.
> 
> ...


oh just shut the hell up!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You contribute nothing to the conversation because you know nothing!!!!!!!!


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

tirednurse, Will2 can always be a shining example of a bad example. :lol:


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

M118LR said:


> tirednurse, Will2 can always be a shining example of a bad example. :lol:


I totally disagree... He is actually the perfect example of what is wrong with this world. to many people spewing diarrhea out their mouths and not enough common sense to shut the blow hole.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Man's best friend and worst enemy.



Targetshooter said:


> View attachment 14814
> here is one for you SGG,,,,,,, Mans best friend ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I like the way you say blow hole. Giggity! :-D:-D:-D:rofl3::rofl3::rofl3:



tirednurse said:


> I totally disagree... He is actually the perfect example of what is wrong with this world. to many people spewing diarrhea out their mouths and not enough common sense to shut the blow hole.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I like the way you say blow hole. Giggity! :-D:-D:-D:rofl3::rofl3::rofl3:


easy...you may be next after Will.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Wait a second...Will is getting crushed for not being able to take a joke and now I'm a bad guy for making a joke. Oy...



Prepper News said:


> easy...you may be next after Will.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> I totally disagree... He is actually the perfect example of what is wrong with this world. to many people spewing diarrhea out their mouths and not enough common sense to shut the blow hole.


Your on a roll! I like it.::clapping::


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

ok so let me get this straight.
WILL2 that is a picture of you for real yes or no?
Now if that is really you dude you need the following 
1. get a haircut 
2. get some sun
3. buy more shirts 
4. stop making madboy2 videos I get the urge to just smash my skull with a hammer in hopes it will kill me ' if I wish to go back to the nut house again I will just watch 1-2 more of those videos
5. clean and repair , what I mean by the videos I can see part of your room I see pugs that should be covered (green wall) buy covers not wine from Chile and it looks messy and dark like a creeper / stalker will live in.
6. again buy a shirt you have manBoobs!!! and with that pasty white skin they show way to much , I so wanted to make boob jokes and nicknames of them but I will behave myself :smug:
7. the playlist save the brain cells!!!! if you want to hear something better then that I suggest getting a group of female cats in heat in a small room with a few male cats locked in a cage with them. 
Ok I will stop if I say what I would like to say I will be getting a life time banned on this forum and maybe even a afterlife ban.
Now I was not trying to be a meanie or call you a jerk face or a dirty creepy /stalker hippie looking guy or anything but just stop and lets all of us be friends


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

tirednurse said:


> I totally disagree... He is actually the perfect example of what is wrong with this world. to many people spewing diarrhea out their mouths and not enough common sense to shut the blow hole.[/QUOTE
> 
> I now want to go and eat chocolate ice for some reason after that post


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Not to mention names but SHUT THE HOLE THAT THE NOISE COMES OUT OF!


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

M118LR said:


> tirednurse, Will2 can always be a shining example of a bad example. :lol:


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

So is this looser the reason Slippy is banned again?

this is ridiculous


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

tirednurse said:


> So is this looser the reason Slippy is banned again?
> 
> this is ridiculous


Thank you!

#Slippylivesmatter


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

slippy is likely the most loved person on PF and they keep banning or a life time ban I can see allot of people leaving because they love slippy, I'm bet slippy has a few stalkers who when hes not looking they go into his trash can to take toenail clippings.
I try to like every one and have a understanding of them and their personality and I can get a idea who they are in real life even thou its threw a screen.
Right now for what I can understand and think is ,YOU ARE A TOOL!! and a wannabe artist of some kind form those awful videos you've have made.
you should never be a tool and try to act like a snob when you make videos of you shirtless with manboobs and trying to act like a Sommelier because you live in Canada ill put it in French Sommellerie.
you need to just stop being a tool and if you like this in real life and not behind a screen then I feel sorry for you because you most be really lonely and might explain why you act like a douch.
I sandbagged the PF for so long I remember names come and gone and it was a post by slippy and few other people that made me want to join it.
I know I will get banned for this or a nasty warning and this post will likely be deleted but I will say it.
you need to take that nasty ass dreadlocks you growing make it into a rope put it in front of the computer so it can be a reminder why people on here which I will bet a least 90 plus percent at this time do not like you at all! , and if you can not get that threw that skull then pick that rope look for high place and hang yourself!
I am sickened with myself for saying such awful thing I only want for evil or just flat out nasty people , you are not evil person but you are being such a assclown I do not regret for what I said and you are nasty not personality but that hair your place you are staying at the damn awful videos and that picture you are using looks like a guy who needs to pay for sex because no chick will do it with you! fact I bet between you and the dirty homeless man who yells at empty tin cans and just wet himself who cant even play for sex that the hooker will pick him over you.
I wont say more because I am just wasting my time with a brain dead nasty dreadlock lonely wannabe artist who suffers delusions of grandeur / wannabe elegant Sommelier !

well I await for my warring or ban, I will not hold it against denton or mish rice paddy daddy for doing their jobs and I am not trying to kiss their butts in hopes not to get into much trouble but I stand by what I say and you sir need get hair cut make it into a rope and look for a high place ! 
now go ahead and put me ignore so you cant read what I said and maybe in hopes some one will reply with quote so you can get a reminder what you are post to be doing with that nasty greasy hair rope and a high place


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)




----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy is banned again! He is truely my hero.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Slippy is banned again! He is truely my hero.


I hope that even though he couldn't sign in, that he has been watching this thread. It always seems to be the case on forums that the good guys get banned and the trolls get to stay


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Why doesn't everyone just ignore the assclown? He's truly an arrogant ass that honestly doesn't have much of a clue, when I deal with people like that I ignore them. Plain and simple. When he starts a post ignore it. When he post in a thread ignore it and don't give him any bait. I for one will never attempt to communicate with someone so full of themselves and incompetent at the same time.

I was told before and I've seen it from time to time. Never argue with an idiot they will only drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

ffparamedic said:


> Why doesn't everyone just ignore the assclown? He's truly an arrogant ass that honestly doesn't have much of a clue, when I deal with people like that I ignore them. Plain and simple. When he starts a post ignore it. When he post in a thread ignore it and don't give him any bait. I for one will never attempt to communicate with someone so full of themselves and incompetent at the same time.
> 
> I was told before and I've seen it from time to time. Never argue with an idiot they will only drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.


This is actually my very first interaction with him. I'm not new to forums or the ignore button, and he will surely be on it before all is said and done. But this was just too easy, and everybody needs a laugh now and then. I can't honestly say I'm surprised by his reaction, but this thread wasn't started simply to cause strife. I would join gambit in his kiddie pool of shame, but I'm not ashamed of my creation here


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

View attachment 14826

This Blowhole from Dreamworks, whadda think?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Doc Holliday said:


> LOL, pictures published on the web are open to anyone unless copywrited. Learn the law before you try to act like an attorney..
> 
> I didnt like the face anyway. but I reserve the write to use it any time I want in the future...


Not trying to be funny, since I make typo's too, but it should be right.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Doc Holliday said:


> LOL, pictures published on the web are open to anyone unless copywrited. Learn the law before you try to act like an attorney..
> 
> I didnt like the face anyway. but I reserve the write to use it any time I want in the future...


Not trying to be funny, since I make typo's too, but it should be right. And yes, if anyone publishes a picture on the web, they should copyright it, or it may become public domain.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Really? How has this post been allowed to go on this long? It's like a box of lucky charms cereal! All fruity and colorful but no nutritional value and if you leave it in milk it gets soggy and useless.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I liked it, It seems humor is about the only thing that gets me through the day sometimes...


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Doc Holliday said:


> I liked it, It seems humor is about the only thing that gets me through the day sometimes...


Thanks. I started it for humor. Not to be malicious. I laughed, a few of yall laughed.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Straight faced and serious all the time? Not for me .... I come here to share, learn, laugh, debate a little, watch others get into pissing contests, and sharpen my dry humor and sarcastic skills. It is all worthy of my time while I survive in these treacherous times...... I believe they call this self medicating.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

SGG said:


> Thanks. I started it for humor. Not to be malicious. I laughed, a few of yall laughed.


Yes but I like a little give and take. I poke fun at those who can take it and poke back. I almost enjoy the poking back more than the poke I gave in the first place. Learned a long time ago that Will and I aren't sympatico so I just let him be. He does his thing and I do mine. Occasionally he has a good idea or appreciates one of mine but for the most part we leave each other alone and it works out. I don't feel the need to push his buttons and it wouldn't give me any satisfaction if I did.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> Yes but I like a little give and take. I poke fun at those who can take it and poke back. I almost enjoy the poking back more than the poke I gave in the first place. Learned a long time ago that Will and I aren't sympatico so I just let him be. He does his thing and I do mine. Occasionally he has a good idea or appreciates one of mine but for the most part we leave each other alone and it works out. I don't feel the need to push his buttons and it wouldn't give me any satisfaction if I did.


Nothing to add. I just wanted to see this once again. It can't be said any better.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I try to keep my poking to myself but I noticed that slippy got banned again and I'm sure of who it was that went crying to powers that be to get him banned. I saw an opportunity to not only amuse myself but to PO someone who I see as a nuisance at best. 

sorry Denton, do I have to find a kiddie pool of shame?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> Yes but I like a little give and take. I poke fun at those who can take it and poke back. I almost enjoy the poking back more than the poke I gave in the first place. Learned a long time ago that Will and I aren't sympatico so I just let him be. He does his thing and I do mine. Occasionally he has a good idea or appreciates one of mine but for the most part we leave each other alone and it works out. I don't feel the need to push his buttons and it wouldn't give me any satisfaction if I did.


I call it verbal sparring. There are a couple of people that make it so much fun because they spar back, you are right Will and _____ do not enjoy verbal sparring.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Here's another optional avatar for your perusal....

This one is especially effective for Moderators and Admins to "assign" to some folks!....:glee:


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> Here's another optional avatar for your perusal....
> 
> This one is especially effective for Moderators and Admins to "assign" to some folks!....:glee:
> 
> View attachment 14836


Like a dunce cap! Great idea!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

DAMN!!!!

This thread was freaking HILARIOUS SGG!!! Slippy Approved X 1 Bajillion. ::clapping::

(I must have missed it when I was banned. :icon_smile


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Slippy said:


> DAMN!!!!
> 
> This thread was freaking HILARIOUS SGG!!! Slippy Approved X 1 Bajillion. ::clapping::
> 
> (I must have missed it when I was banned. :icon_smile


I had hoped that you were reading it all along even while banned! There is quite a bit that got deleted.


----------

